# Salting Prior to a Storm



## 715Plower (Jan 14, 2015)

I was reading through some old threads and there was casual mention of salting before storms. The idea wasn't 'fleshed out' clearly enough for me to understand the benefits. Salt here is fairly expensive and it seems like it'd be a fair expense to put it down early. Could someone familiar with this idea expand on it for me.

Thanks!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We pre salt a lot of our 24 hour sites and apartment complexes. 250-300 pounds an acre goes a long way in helping keep up at the beginning of a storm and the pavement scrapes much cleaner. Takes less salt after the storm is over too.

Pre salting is a must in my eyes for ice and freezing rain, too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In your area where its 150 below zero ,pre salting may not be worth it. Salt is good to a certain temp after that it won't work.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1930154 said:


> We pre salt a lot of our 24 hour sites and apartment complexes. 250-300 pounds an acre goes a long way in helping keep up at the beginning of a storm and the pavement scrapes much cleaner. Takes less salt after the storm is over too.
> 
> Pre salting is a must in my eyes for ice and freezing rain, too.


Presalting is a Wonderful tool...........If the customer is willing to pay for it...


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Pre salting is also helpful on our late arriving storms where you wouldn't be able to get to every property because of traffic. It is also nice to get saltdown on empty lots before cars get on them , to help plowing, but also as a safety measure for employees getting out on their cars. We might be lucky because every customer we have understands and allows us to pre salt at our discretion. I should probably mention that because sometimes it's risky to pre-salt with forecasts , I am in good communication with the properties to explain what and why . All this goes for our walks too.
Steve
PS last year I saw salt work at 4 degrees with a lot of traffic making it a brine..I was pretty shocked


----------



## StephInBC (Feb 4, 2015)

Have you considered anti ice? 

We pretreat before every storm and our clients - mostly commercial - are happy to pay for it. I imagine it's not a viable product for everywhere in the world but if it can work in your part of the country it's a great way to increase revenue. Cheaper than salt and may give you a competitive edge on your competition.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Defcon 5;1930169 said:


> Presalting is a Wonderful tool...........If the customer is willing to pay for it...


This............


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

It works well here, but I hear it's not so good in extremely cold climates.

Just makes it easier to scrape up, and get a clean surface.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Its a tool you use when necessary...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

We usually sand before a storm if it's not to cold. We have found that sanding before the storm makes the roads clear up better at the end and it also gives you traction while you plow.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I do pre-treating any time the pavement temps start out above freezing, and then drop below after the storm to avoid the snow freezing to the pavement. Also, anytime there is freezing rain or sleet, I pre-treat. Since all my accounts are per push/per app, my accounts definitely notice it when the bill comes, so I have to be careful when I choose to do it, otherwise I get phone calls.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

StephInBC;1948952 said:


> Have you considered anti ice?
> 
> We pretreat before every storm and our clients - mostly commercial - are happy to pay for it. I imagine it's not a viable product for everywhere in the world but if it can work in your part of the country it's a great way to increase revenue. Cheaper than salt and may give you a competitive edge on your competition.


This......


----------



## groundhog (Feb 25, 2015)

Having plowed for years... Pretreating with salt anywhere above 10 degrees below freezing is worth it. Creates a barrier between the snow and asphalt so snow doesn't stick. Will take twice as much after for the same benefit.
Apply as if it was liquid, it will be soon enough. along the tops of all slopes. As others have said... you have time before, once it starts snowing you'll be busy. Any threat of freezing rain definitely before. If the freezing rain gets a grip on your lot it will take five times as much salt to get rid of it.
If you're finding it expensive, you're using too much. A lot that takes me a half hour to plow only needs 100 pounds of pre treat


----------

